
DNS Blocking: A Viable Strategy in Malware Defense - heidibrayer
https://insights.sei.cmu.edu/sei_blog/2017/06/dns-blocking-a-viable-strategy-in-malware-defense.html
======
milkytron
Sort of off-topic, but I brought this up in a cybersecurity info session at my
organization. I questioned whether it would be viable to block all incoming
ads in order to save bandwidth, and also mitigate the possibility of any
incoming malvertising attacks. We already do a lot of DNS blocking to begin
with, I thought maybe blocking ads through DNS would be helpful.

The response was that it would hinder user experience on the browser, and we
are doing a good enough job at blocking malware as it is right now and the
amount of effort to block ads would not be worth the return.

I still remain curious as to what would happen if we did block ads company-
wide using DNS.

